# Trade Rumors



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

For all the stuff you hear until Thursday that doesn't deserve it's own thread perse



> I’ve heard the Bucks have been offered a “young, All-Star type point guard” for center Andrew Bogut. If that is true, and the Bucks took up that offer, would that mean current point guard Brandon Jennings could be jettisoned as well? Yes, it would


http://www.journaltimes.com/sports/...le_626a6a0e-6b3a-11e1-86ce- 001871e3ce6c.html

Interesting. Only person I could think of is Kyle Lowry

But wait, aren't Jameer Nelson and Mo Williams "all-stars" :jigga:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Not sure who it would be. I read that the Rockets do have interest in Bogut though. 

If Jennings is on the block I hope the Lakers have talked to the Bucks.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

the big rumor locally is steph curry, he is just as injury prone as bogut, and golden state has come out and said they are interested in bogut


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Not sure what I would think of Steph Curry for Bogut if I'm a Bucks fan. It would almost completely depend on who they got back for Jennings.

And the Lakers have nothing to give the Bucks for Brandon Jennings except Pau Gasol.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hopefully something good and unexpected stuff happens. It's been quiet for most of the season.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

BlakeJesus said:


> Not sure what I would think of Steph Curry for Bogut if I'm a Bucks fan. It would almost completely depend on who they got back for Jennings.
> 
> And the Lakers have nothing to give the Bucks for Brandon Jennings except Pau Gasol.


unless they can play together.. maybe the best thing for curry and his ankle is to play off the ball with jennings running the point, we would have an incredibley small backcourt but it would be fun to watch


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

Gasol for Jennings? Not sure the Lakers would really benefit from a move like that, too much. But what the hell, anything that makes 'em worse so they don't get anywhere NEAR a Championship again, is good with me.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I wouldn't mind it if they played them both together for awhile to see if it works, and Curry does already have experience playing in a small backcourt.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

jaw2929 said:


> Gasol for Jennings? Not sure the Lakers would really benefit from a move like that, too much. But what the hell, anything that makes 'em worse so they don't get anywhere NEAR a Championship again, is good with me.


I'm not saying they would do something like that, but I'm saying that the Lakers don't have any pieces to make a deal for Jennings work without giving up Pau (aka no deal).


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Gasol for Jennings would be a disaster for the Lakers and they probably don't consider it. Maybe if it were worked into a 3 way or 4 way everyone would get back about what they gave

Jennings and Curry can't play together if you're actually trying to build a winner

I didn't think about Curry for Bogut...but like GO said it depends on what you get for Jennings. Could you get another big man for him?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Dre said:


> Gasol for Jennings would be a disaster for the Lakers and they probably don't consider it. Maybe if it were worked into a 3 way or 4 way everyone would get back about what they gave
> 
> Jennings and Curry can't play together if you're actually trying to build a winner
> 
> I didn't think about Curry for Bogut...but like GO said it depends on what you get for Jennings. Could you get another big man for him?


one thing i have heard is bogut and sjax for curry and biedrins.. i havent really heard too much about anything for jennings yet, im sure he would be available for the right price


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

washington is also said to be interested in bogut, with mcgee being the centerpiece of that rumor


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

roux2dope said:


> one thing i have heard is bogut and sjax for curry and biedrins.. i havent really heard too much about anything for jennings yet, im sure he would be available for the right price


I can't imagine that Golden State's that willing to give up on Curry just yet. Not that he can't be had in trade, but they're going to want more than Jackson.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

roux2dope said:


> washington is also said to be interested in bogut, with mcgee being the centerpiece of that rumor


ha ha ha mcgee ha ha ha plus they'll throw in blatche for free ha ha ha


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Bogg said:


> I can't imagine that Golden State's that willing to give up on Curry just yet. Not that he can't be had in trade, but they're going to want more than Jackson.


You realize they'd be getting Andrew Bogut too, right?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

lol

Anyway I wouldn't like Bogut in DC. McGee and Wall work well when Javale isn't doing dumb shit and Bogut can't stay healthy recently


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

BlakeJesus said:


> You realize they'd be getting Andrew Bogut too, right?


I did not. Apparently I was mis-reading posts all over this board a few hours ago. Real slow start to the morning for me apparently.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Im hearing the Hornets lottery pick is available to a team willing to take on Okafor and his contract.

May be a decent move for SOME teams as that pick could acquire a guy like Andre Drummond


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

that cant possibly be true can it? what possible 'basketball related reasons' would the hornets have to give away that pick?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Marcus13 said:


> Im hearing the Hornets lottery pick is available to a team willing to take on Okafor and his contract.
> 
> May be a decent move for SOME teams as that pick could acquire a guy like Andre Drummond


The actual Hornets pick or the Minny pick that the Hornets have the rights to? Because if I'm the C's I'm on the phone immediately offering up O'Neal's expiring and Brandon Bass for Okafor and a top-five pick.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

It says "either"

The Hornets reportedly are willing to trade either of their two first-round picks (each pick is expected to land in the lottery) so long as a trade partner accepts Emeka Okafor as well. Okafor has a fatty contract that will pay him $28 million in salary after this season. He's currently averaging ten points and eight rebounds.

FOX Sports Ohio's Sam Amico tweeted the rumor this morning


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Bogg said:


> The actual Hornets pick or the Minny pick that the Hornets have the rights to? Because if I'm the C's I'm on the phone immediately offering up O'Neal's expiring and Brandon Bass for Okafor and a top-five pick.


"Basketball Reasons" Stern would shit-can that in a New York minute.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Ron said:


> "Basketball Reasons" Stern would shit-can that in a New York minute.


What I think is that $29 million for a later lottery pick would be more than twice the record amount Boston got for (essentially) selling Brandon Roy to Portland. And as such would be a more than fair price. (And to forestall the chuckleheads, Minnesota and Houston reached a deal that year _after_ Boston sold their pick to Portland, and Minnesota was selecting Roy for Houston, Portland just muxed the deal by selecting the guy that Houston was going to pick for McHale, thus forcing the 'Wolves to send Roy to Portland to get Foye. However, Boston sold the pick to Portland the contract difference between Raef LaFrentz and Theo Ratliff.)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Sources tell ESPN that GSW far more focused Monday trying to assemble workable trade scenario to get Andrew Bogut from MIL than engaging ORL
> 
> 
> 
> Magic want Monta to keep Dwight. Joe Lacob lusts for Dwight. His GSDubs won't part w/Monta for Kaman & Turkoglu, even if they shed Biedrins


@ESPNSteinLine


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Ron said:


> "Basketball Reasons" Stern would shit-can that in a New York minute.


I disagree - it's those very "basketball reasons" (see also: cash dump) that Stern would agree with


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

GSW can go around the entire league screaming for a deal with LOGO in tow, but that doesn't mean anything is gonna happen.

As a matter of fact, I bet they get nothing by the trade deadline.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> I disagree - it's those very "basketball reasons" (see also: cash dump) that Stern would agree with


Then Stern would have to live with his hypocrisy at sending high draft picks down the river just a couple of months after claiming he can't mortgage the Saints'...er, Hornets' future.

Even Crash and Burn 2014 Stern doesn't want his legacy so tarnished. One would think, anyway.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

his legacy? it's like that eagles song you posted earlier

alright, nitey-nite

(ps that felder and frey twining solo into fade at the end of the recorded version is under-appreciated shredding)


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> washington is also said to be interested in bogut, with mcgee being the centerpiece of that rumor


If that were to happen, I might just give up on our team all together.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Seems like any rumors with Bogut going to the Warriors involves them taking S-Jax or Gooden back as well. I could live with Gooden being involved. Though I'm not too sure about Curry, but then again (as previously mentioned) depending if Jennings is being traded as well, I might or might not be okay with Curry as my PG.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I cant read your posts without hearing ron swanson's voice


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

According to cbs sports the clippers and blazera in talks to trade eric bledsoe, ryan gomes for jamal crawford


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

that's a for now move

also similar rumors re Lakers to send blake & ??? (McRoberts?) to Portland for Felton


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

e-monk said:


> I cant read your posts without hearing ron swanson's voice


That's not a bad thing.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Quite Frankly said:


> That's not a bad thing.


not at all - you've clearly achieved synergy with your avatar


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

What can I say? I'm Reaganing.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hmmmm how about j smooth, kirk heinrich for pau gasol?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Hornets giving up the minny pick thats now going to be even more valuable with the loss of rubio was teams inquiring about taking okafors salary off of their hands, not the hornets reaching out. Okafor is paid a few million too much a year, but early in the season he showed to have really worked on his offensive game in the offseason. Amensty is still an option should an ownership group come forward and wants to go that route also.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I can see the Celtics jumping on that.

KG for Okafor, Minny's 2012 1st


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

nobodys gonna get to jump on that lol. the Hornets are trying to get more draft picks to infuse youth, why the hell would they give up what is guaranteed to be a lottery pick, and could end up being top 8ish... All to simply dump the contract of a player thats overpaid but certainly not a huge burden considering he can still produce??


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Hornets are talking about giving up a pick for someone to take Okafor off their hands? - and you cant amnesty I guy you trade for


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

e-monk said:


> Hornets are talking about giving up a pick for someone to take Okafor off their hands? - and you cant amnesty I guy you trade for


Teams are trying to pry away the wolves pick and take okafors contract, the Hornets dont want anything to do with that. Okafors been under contract with the team the whole time so he can be amnestied.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

that's not the way the rumor broke


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Because the team is owned by the NBA and by washing a $28 million liability off the books they get a better price for the thing?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh shutup about what is on the books now...Owners buy teams and think in 15 year windows...not who has 3 years and 13M left on the deal. You're not going to have someone offer substantially less because of Okafor's contract. 

Oh, I was going to pay 350M, but until you amnest Okafor I'm only offering 285 and that's my limit :gay:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

e-monk said:


> that's not the way the rumor broke





> Payroll is a constant concern for the New Orleans Hornets, who are owned by the league while a buyer is sought. The Cavs called the Hornets earlier this season offering to swallow Emeka Okafor's massive contract that pays him $28 million the next two seasons, but only if the Hornets would include one of their two first-round picks. They declined.


http://www.pennlive.com/newsflash/index.ssf/story/amnesty-clause-could-slow-cavaliers-from-trades/1224e90bf4f5c485b62bcb910eb94376

IF a trade like this would be made, it would be on draft day when the wolves pick placement would be solidified and the Hornets didn't think the player theyd get at that slot would outweigh Okafors salary. Hornets only have 35 mil on the books next season, if gordon gets a salary starting at around 12 mil they they still would have to spend in order to get to the required cap minimum that the league mandated.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was hearing that there was an imminent deal to sell the Hornets. 

That rumor is dumb though. If you want to get rid of Okafor you can trade him for an expiring. His contract is bad, but it can be moved. He's not Erick Dampierre either, he can play a role on a lot of teams. He just isn't worth that contract. No way the Hornets give up the Minnesota pick to lose him.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> his legacy? it's like that eagles song you posted earlier
> 
> alright, nitey-nite
> 
> (ps that felder and frey twining solo into fade at the end of the recorded version is under-appreciated shredding)


I should have said, "What he believes may be his legacy."

Agree on the last point.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Tooeasy said:


> *nobodys gonna get to jump on that lol. the Hornets are trying to get more draft picks to infuse youth, why the hell would they give up what is guaranteed to be a lottery pick, and could end up being top 8ish...* All to simply dump the contract of a player thats overpaid but certainly not a huge burden considering he can still produce??


this is the rumor that's breaking today - you can go ahead and read about it or you can post some old stuff about a similar rumor involving two of the hornets picks but it still amounts to the same thing which is the hornets giving away picks to get a decent player with a bad contract off their books and looking only for a cash dump in return

anyway you slice it that sucks, I sympathize but that is what is floating out there right now


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

e-monk said:


> this is the rumor that's breaking today - you can go ahead and read about it or you can post some old stuff about a similar rumor involving two of the hornets picks but it still amounts to the same thing which is the hornets giving away picks to get a decent player with a bad contract off their books and looking only for a cash dump in return
> 
> anyway you slice it that sucks, I sympathize but that is what is floating out there right now


I just dont see it happening. Wolves are on the road for basically the rest of the month and could really fall off quickly. What if the wolves end up with enough ping pong balls and they luck into winning the lottery in may, or even go top 3? You gonna tell me pawning off Okafors contract is worth potentially missing out on Anthony Davis? And wheres this rumor breaking today? I've read about them wanting to possibly move okafors contract, but that in no way is the same as dumping him for nothing.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Diable said:


> I was hearing that there was an imminent deal to sell the Hornets.
> 
> That rumor is dumb though. If you want to get rid of Okafor you can trade him for an expiring. His contract is bad, but it can be moved. He's not Erick Dampierre either, he can play a role on a lot of teams. He just isn't worth that contract. No way the Hornets give up the Minnesota pick to lose him.


Do you really see anyone in that draft pool not named Davis or Gilchrist that's worth $28 million? The odds of the Wolves falling far enough to outcompete the dregs of the East are pretty much miniscule. They would need to zero out the season to crack the top 8. So really we're discussing a 10-14 pick. And I don't see anyone there worth $28 million.

It's not like this is unprecedented. The Clippers sold their pick to Cleveland last year to escape the final year of Baron Davis' deal. And Boston essentially sold Brandon Roy to the Trailblazers for $12-$13 million. (Yes, Dre, that's how it went. Things haven't changed since the last 17 times we had this debate, Darryl Morey insists he had a deal in place with the Timberwolves for Brandon Roy when Portland muxed it by picking Foye. And the pick Portland used was the one they bought by sending Theo Ratliff's insurance money to Boston for Raef Lafrentz.)


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

i doubt Nola is gonna trade a lottery pick in a draft that is probably the best in the last 10 years just to get rid of Okafor's contract...The guy is a 10/9 guy they cant be that desperate to trade him he isnt f'n DeSagana Diop


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Diable said:


> I was hearing that there was an imminent deal to sell the Hornets.
> 
> That rumor is dumb though. If you want to get rid of Okafor you can trade him for an expiring. His contract is bad, but it can be moved. He's not Erick Dampierre either, he can play a role on a lot of teams. He just isn't worth that contract. No way the Hornets give up the Minnesota pick to lose him.


Exactly, his contract is bad but not something like Elton Brands that the 76ers have been stuck with for what feels like a decade. And like I was saying, even if they dump okafors contract for expirings, their gonna be on the books for like 22 million dollars going into the offseason (before a gordon contract)... who the hell are they gonna sign to fill out the roster thats really going to make that much of a difference?? Rookie contracts are a premium commodity with the new cba as well.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> Do you really see anyone in that draft pool not named Davis or Gilchrist that's worth $28 million? The odds of the Wolves falling far enough to outcompete the dregs of the East are pretty much miniscule. They would need to zero out the season to crack the top 8. So really we're discussing a 10-14 pick. And I don't see anyone there worth $28 million.
> 
> It's not like this is unprecedented. The Clippers sold their pick to Cleveland last year to escape the final year of Baron Davis' deal. And Boston essentially sold Brandon Roy to the Trailblazers for $12-$13 million. (Yes, Dre, that's how it went. Things haven't changed since the last 17 times we had this debate, Darryl Morey insists he had a deal in place with the Timberwolves for Brandon Roy when Portland muxed it by picking Foye. And the pick Portland used was the one they bought by sending Theo Ratliff's insurance money to Boston for Raef Lafrentz.)


And didnt that clippers pick turn into Kyrie Irving? And wasn't a one time amnesty clause not in place until the new cba? The suns/blazers/utah and mayyyybe the warriors could easily overtake the wolves before the end of april... your right about the east however as I see only the cavs really maybe ending up with a better record. I just have a hard time coming to terms with the fact that the Hornets are coveting draft picks but at the same time are willing to part ways with one thats essentially a lock to be in that 8-12 range.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The amnesty clause doesn't excuse you from paying the money, it just means that it comes off the cap. Therefore dumping Okafor>>>than paying him $28 million to give you Rasheed-Wallace-in-Boston level performance. I've actually watched a few of your games this year, Okafor hasn't had an impact. At all. Not even a little bit. The reason you're not going to have to worry about the trade happening is that I can't see anyone willing to do the Hornets that sort of favour for the privilege of drafting John Henson or Patric Young. They ain't worth that sort of money.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

Garnett for Okafor? Yeah.... No thanks.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> The amnesty clause doesn't excuse you from paying the money, it just means that it comes off the cap. Therefore dumping Okafor>>>than paying him $28 million to give you Rasheed-Wallace-in-Boston level performance. I've actually watched a few of your games this year, Okafor hasn't had an impact. At all. Not even a little bit. The reason you're not going to have to worry about the trade happening is that I can't see anyone willing to do the Hornets that sort of favour for the privilege of drafting John Henson or Patric Young. They ain't worth that sort of money.


Okafor put up an efficient 13/6 with 5 blocks when the hornets blew out the celtics, you mustve seen that game right? Im not going to try and defend okafors production in relation to his contract, but hes still an effective bigman whos paid a few million dollars more a season than he should be. I know how the amnesty clause works, but as I said theres a minimum amount teams must spend to reach the cap restrictions. Thats why they tossed 9 million dollars Carl Landrys way this offseason. So whether they are paying scrub A 7 million and scrub B 6 million or Okafor 13 million, the moneys still gonna be burned to have players suit up.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> It's not like this is unprecedented. The Clippers sold their pick to Cleveland last year to escape the final year of Baron Davis' deal. And Boston essentially sold Brandon Roy to the Trailblazers for $12-$13 million. (Yes, Dre, that's how it went. Things haven't changed since the last 17 times we had this debate, Darryl Morey insists he had a deal in place with the Timberwolves for Brandon Roy when Portland muxed it by picking Foye. And the pick Portland used was the one they bought by sending Theo Ratliff's insurance money to Boston for Raef Lafrentz.)


Don't forget Bassy! He'(wa)s our point guard of the future.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> Im not going to try and defend okafors production in relation to his contract, but hes still an effective bigman whos paid a few million dollars more a season than he should be.


He's an undersized soon to be 30 year old center with a bad back and a bad knee getting $28 million over the next two years to give New Orleans what Boston gets from Jermaine O'Neal at less than half the price. That's why the Hornets want to dump him. There is, literally, not a single player after Davis and Gilchrist in this pool worth $28 million. So like most NBA fans I would hope that Boston would stay as far away from this as they can.



Bogg said:


> Don't forget Bassy! He'(wa)s our point*less* guard of the future.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> It's not like this is unprecedented. The Clippers sold their pick to Cleveland last year to escape the final year of Baron Davis' deal. And Boston essentially sold Brandon Roy to the Trailblazers for $12-$13 million. (Yes, *Dre*, that's how it went. Things haven't changed since the last 17 times we had this debate, Darryl Morey insists he had a deal in place with the Timberwolves for Brandon Roy when Portland muxed it by picking Foye. And the pick Portland used was the one they bought by sending Theo Ratliff's insurance money to Boston for Raef Lafrentz.)


:gay:

I randomly saw my name in this post...We talked about that one time and you brought that up to support your point about something else...that's fine...but the other 16 times you must have dreamt about.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> He's an undersized soon to be 30 year old center with a bad back and a bad knee getting $28 million over the next two years to give New Orleans what Boston gets from Jermaine O'Neal at less than half the price. That's why the Hornets want to dump him. There is, literally, not a single player after Davis and Gilchrist in this pool worth $28 million. So like most NBA fans I would hope that Boston would stay as far away from this as they can.


Unless you really think that Ainge can work something significant with this summers' cap space, picking up a lottery pick may still be worth it. You know full well that there are always guys who fall to the mid-to-late lottery that wind up being excellent players, and if the cap space isn't going to get you a star you might as well go for a home-run ball in the draft. The Brandon Roy trade worked out splendidly for Portland, the mistake they made on him was not selling high when they had the opportunity(incidentally, the same thing the Lakers are in the process of doing with Bynum).


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't know. I've been having this discussion on another forum, and I like Damian Lillard, but there's no guarantee that he's going to be around 12-14 and I don't think he's worth $28 million. I mean I guess Quincy Miller has that sort of talent. But he's one of those guys I could see not doing a whole lot on his rookie deal forcing whomever gets him to make an expensive leap of faith.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

The Celtics have no hope in free agency and aren't going to be good for the next few seasons no matter what, so I don't see the harm in taking on Okafor's contract. It's not my money, and it would get us another first rounder in a deep draft. Keep in mind Okafor will be a big expiring contract at some point, at which point we could turn him into something valuable.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Plus, having three first round picks is a good way to trade up a few spots to get a guy in particular. There's always that.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@ESPNSteinLine: Bulls exploring avenues to try to trade for Lakers' Pau Gasol, sources close to situation say. Story going up now at ESPN online”


...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

.
.
.
Here's the full story:

*Sources: Bulls vying for Pau Gasol*


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Sources say that the Lakers, however, have limited interest in the players Chicago would be offering, starting with Bulls forward Carlos Boozer.


:lol:

That's a non-starter, delusional Bulls-shit.

How about this? We send you Gasol and you send us Rose.

Just as ridiculous.

Please.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Don't the Bulls need a shooting guard though? I haven't been paying attention to how Rip has been working for them.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I would take Okafor and Minny's first in a heart beat. Okafor would be one of the best backup bigs in the league and that lottery pick doesn't have to be a all-star.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Don't the Bulls need a shooting guard though? I haven't been paying attention to how Rip has been working for them.


About as badly as you can imagine.

Dude has played in less than 30% of the games this season, and by how frail he has become, he's probably going to suffer another injury in the playoffs that puts him out for a considerable amount of games.

One of the worst offseason signings of the season.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm bored at work

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=7ykkcca

Pau, McRoberts and Bobcats 1st to Boston
Ray Allen and Brandon Bass to Chicago
Rondo and Boozer to LA

Who says no?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'm bored at work
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=7ykkcca
> 
> ...


I'm guessing Boston? Although maybe not if they are deadset on not rebuilding around Rondo that 1st would be a nice alternative.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'm bored at work
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=7ykkcca
> 
> ...


I dont totally hate it


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Floods said:


> The Celtics have no hope in free agency and aren't going to be good for the next few seasons no matter what, so I don't see the harm in taking on Okafor's contract. It's not my money, and it would get us another first rounder in a deep draft. Keep in mind Okafor will be a big expiring contract at some point, at which point we could turn him into something valuable.


Not many people are smart enough to see that. If you're not a serious contender and looking for a rebuild, taking Okafors contract is a very smart move.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm just hoping Beasley gets traded somewhere productive. I'll always have a soft spot for him, but Minnesota has a glut of 3/4's.

I still hold out hope he can be a good player in the right system and environment.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'm bored at work
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=7ykkcca
> 
> ...


Boston. The Charlotte pick is protected for a while, so it won't come available until they finish this rebuild(build?) they're undertaking, and they're flipping out three of their best five players for Pau and his backup. It leaves them starting Bradley and Pietrus in the backcourt.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm guessing Boston? Although maybe not if they are deadset on not rebuilding around Rondo that 1st would be a nice alternative.


They don't really have many choices. Rondo either needs to be surrounded by dominant offensive players that can score through a doubleteam or on a team of good young players. Boston doesn't have either of those situations, and realistically can't assemble one before Rondo reaches his expiration date. With Howard moving to Brooklyn, as constructed Boston would be out of the playoff picture, but not in the right year. So they need to either move ahead or blow it up completely.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Tyreke Evans on block?



> The Kings may... wait for it... let him walk rather than extend him. And if that's the way it goes down, the Kings may very well end up trading the 2010 Rookie of the Year and the guy who was their biggest building block just two seasons ago. From SI.com:
> While it's not known whether the Kings (14-27) have fielded calls regarding Tyreke Evans, it's safe to say the third-year player's long-term future with the team is uncertain.
> 
> The 2009-10 Rookie of the Year is no longer considered the centerpiece of the Kings' new core, with that distinction clearly belonging to second-year center DeMarcus Cousins. Evans is eligible for an extension this summer but it's looking unlikely to be offered one unless he shows major improvement.


http://www.cbssports.com/nba/blog/e...ely-to-extend-tyreke-evans-could-pursue-trade


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

http://store.nba.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12458953

wtf


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I doubt anything gets done for him in two days...but he's a guy destined to be on like 5 teams


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Blue said:


> Tyreke Evans on block?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cbssports.com/nba/blog/e...ely-to-extend-tyreke-evans-could-pursue-trade


Kings need to clean house and start over. These past few years have absolutely toxic and just about everyone would benefit from a change of scenery.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Kings are living proof that too much youth; and the wrong pieces at that can be a terrible thing. When john salmons and travis outlaw are your veteran influences, your in trouble.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Tooeasy said:


> http://store.nba.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12458953
> 
> wtf


"The player's number is subject to change, and the T-shirt will not ship until the official number is issued."

lol,ridic. they cant even wait two more days... :nonono:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

He's gone. I wonder what we got for him...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol ESPN, trying so hard.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

What?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow jumping the gun here w/ the Dwight trade assumptions


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Floods said:


> Kings need to clean house and start over. These past few years have absolutely toxic and just about everyone would benefit from a change of scenery.


Trade Tyreke and Hickson. Keep Thornton, Thomas, Fredette and Cousins. Add some real, living, breathing VETERANS in free agency that you don't overpay for, and see if you can actually grow a little bit as a team.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Btw, Dwight is echoing the same thing Deron is saying, "I want to stay here for now, but I also want to test the waters in free agency."


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> @SpearsNBAYahoo: Lakers, Spurs, Knicks and Celtics have expressed interest in trading for Utah G-F Josh Howard, a source says. Jazz don't want to make deal.


...


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'm bored at work
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=7ykkcca
> 
> ...


Bulls want Pau. Lakers want a point guard, problem is I just don't know what the Celtics want.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Random. Maybe if this was 2007 or something.

Wrong Howard.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Celtics aren't trading Rondo. GMs and people around the league are saying Ainge is playing hardball on everyone including Rondo. He's not going to make that move because what he wants isn't out there.

That said they aren't in a position to get substantially better...so they probably stand pat.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

_*Source: Anthony, at odds with D’Antoni, plots Knicks exit
*_


> Carmelo Anthony’s discontent with the Knicks organization became so severe after Monday night’s loss to the Bulls, he told a confidant he preferred to be traded before tomorrow’s trade deadline, The Post has learned.
> 
> According to a person familiar with his thinking, Anthony’s disillusionment stems most from a belief Knicks coach Mike D’Antoni and interim GM Glen Grunwald do not trust him. He is surprised that after all the Knicks gave up to trade for him, he has not been asked for more input on personnel decisions, as Deron Williams has with the Nets.
> 
> ...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There's no way he's getting traded.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Melo + Chandler + pick 

*4*

Dwight

:yep:

SVG will get Melo to play D


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

NY is not trading picks.

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=7d9t8oo


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

knicks havent won in March and have lost 8 out of 10, whereas they won 7 out of 8 with Melo sidelined. The schedule has been much more difficult for them lately but its amazing that things could turn around so adversely once the knicks got their "superstars" back on the court.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Blue said:


> Melo + Chandler + pick
> 
> *4*
> 
> ...


Young man, what are you smoking?

This is an awesomely stupid trade for Orlando. Tell me you are being sarcastic.

As for your second contention: Jesus Christ himself couldn't get 'Melo to play defense.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Ron said:


> Young man, what are you smoking?
> 
> This is an awesomely stupid trade for Orlando. Tell me you are being sarcastic.
> 
> As for your second contention: Jesus Christ himself couldn't get 'Melo to play defense.


If Orlando can dump salary as well it's not so bad. I put this up in the Carmelo thread, but something more along the lines of Melo/Chandler/Douglas(or some other borderline youngster) for Dwight and the Hedo/Duhon/QRich contracts isn't so bad for Orlando, considering what they're being offered.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dre said:


> Celtics aren't trading Rondo. GMs and people around the league are saying Ainge is playing hardball on everyone including Rondo. He's not going to make that move because what he wants isn't out there.
> 
> That said they aren't in a position to get substantially better...so they probably stand pat.


The Celtics don't have the option of standing pat. Their entire team is leaving in free agency.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> The Celtics don't have the option of standing pat. Their entire team is leaving in free agency.


Yet they may still do it. Ainge wants a player that just isn't out there/available.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

If Howard and Williams are in Brook Jersey it's time to bottom out. They'd be better off shipping Pierce to Chicago & Rondo wherever and letting the team zero out the season.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'm bored at work
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=7ykkcca
> 
> ...


The Bulls would say no, for sure. The Bobcats pick would be the deal breaker. Boozer AND that pick is to much for Allen. That pick is getting more and more valuable every day, due to the fact that Charlotte keeps losing and it is becoming less protected. Trading away the potential top pick in the draft to get Allen is not worth it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess I was wrong when I kept saying that Anthony was a really low impact Superstar. Of course this isn't the impact you want from your superstar.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> The Celtics don't have the option of standing pat. Their entire team is leaving in free agency.


That doesn't mean anything. It looks like Ainge values the cap space more than just auctioning guys off because. Like I said and Bogg alluded to he's raising the price up on everyone and noone's willing to pay.

Didn't you yourself the other day say Rondo wouldn't be moved if they couldn't find the right deal


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I said they're not giving him away, which is a different thing. Boston, like a full third of the league is waiting to see how the Howard situation shakes out before making their moves, which is why I'd like to see Howard's status resolved today so that Boston has the time to pick its landing spots for Pierce & Rondo. I would like to see Pierce in Chicago so that he can spend his last few years playing for a title rather than force him to relive the mid-aughts.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Giving him away and auctioning him off even if it's not the "right deal" is the same thing. Everything doesn't have to be a nitpicky debate man

And I just don't see Pierce and Rondo going anywhere. You seem really sure like it's just a matter of time but to this point everyone around the league is saying he's pricing them too high so nothing's going to happen. Don't disappoint yourself expecting something


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Giving him away and auctioning him off even if it's not the "right deal" is the same thing. Everything doesn't have to be a nitpicky debate man

And I just don't see Pierce and Rondo going anywhere. You seem really sure like it's just a matter of time but to this point everyone around the league is saying he's pricing them too high so nothing's going to happen. Don't disappoint yourself expecting something


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dre said:


> Giving him away and auctioning him off even if it's not the "right deal" is the same thing.


There's a vast difference between giving someone away and trading them. You can argue about the amount of value that Golden State got for Ellis, but they didn't give him away. They did actually get value, because for 50-60 games a year Bogut's actually a pretty good center. 

However that hasn't been the case with Boston so far. You understand that what Indiana was offering for Rondo was Psycho T and Collison, right? And that the Lakers weren't offering Gasol when they called on Rondo? Right now Boston has been getting "We'll take him off your hands" offers on Rondo, and they're not willing to go there. As Rondo's Boston's only trade asset they can't afford to give him away. They do need to get _something_. If someone were willing to pony up actual prospects a deal would get done, but so far everyone's been lowballing them. 

If the Kings were serious about moving Evans and rebuilding around DMC they could obviously structure a deal for Rondo (who would fit well with Cousins and Hickson). And as that would give Boston the ability to cash out Ray and roll over cap space to the summer of '13 it would probably work out best for both squads.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

If that proposed Pierce to Bulls trade gets done I'd probably bust a blood vessel.

I mean, I like Pierce, but Pierce and Garnett's expiring for Deng and Boozer isn't an ideal trade for the Bulls. It's basically a trade for Pierce and Deng, since Garnett would be gone after the season. Sure we get to unload Booze, but one of the Bulls front office's biggest weaknesses is signing big name free agents. We'd have the cap space with Garnett's expiring, but not the necessary know-how to pull somebody in. 

We're absolutely shit when it comes to enticing free agents.

So basically the trade becomes Pierce and worthless cap space that we won't utilize for Boozer and Deng, and I'd pass on that.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Pay Ton said:


> We'd have the cap space with Garnett's expiring, but not the necessary know-how to pull somebody in.


You sure about that depending on what Rose gets in the first year of his extension the Bulls would probably be over the cap even after KG expires.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Knicks4life said:


> You sure about that depending on what Rose gets in the first year of his extension the Bulls would probably be over the cap even after KG expires.


Nah, somebody on the Bulls board did the math and we'd be under.

Still, I want no part of the deal.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> There's a vast difference between giving someone away and trading them. You can argue about the amount of value that Golden State got for Ellis, but they didn't give him away. They did actually get value, because for 50-60 games a year Bogut's actually a pretty good center.
> 
> However that hasn't been the case with Boston so far. You understand that what Indiana was offering for Rondo was Psycho T and Collison, right? And that the Lakers weren't offering Gasol when they called on Rondo? Right now Boston has been getting "We'll take him off your hands" offers on Rondo, and they're not willing to go there. As Rondo's Boston's only trade asset they can't afford to give him away. They do need to get _something_. If someone were willing to pony up actual prospects a deal would get done, but so far everyone's been lowballing them.
> 
> If the Kings were serious about moving Evans and rebuilding around DMC they could obviously structure a deal for Rondo (who would fit well with Cousins and Hickson). And as that would give Boston the ability to cash out Ray and roll over cap space to the summer of '13 it would probably work out best for both squads.


Stop trying to make everything a lecture. Like I said, there's no difference between what I said and you said. If Ainge doesn't find the right deal and just trades for the best offer he's giving him away to be done with him.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Why are you so sure KG would leave in that situation Pay Ton

But that's not going to happen. WTF does Ainge want with Boozer


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

If I'm the Celtics there is just no way I move Rondo. Unless we're talking about a Rondo for Westbrook type of deal, I don't see anything worth doing. Rondo has his flaws, but so does every other player in the league. He doesn't have to be your "cornerstone" to be an integral building block for your franchise. Rondo makes everybody around him better, and that's a special piece of the puzzle during a rebuild. I can already see Rondo and Meyers Leonard meshing really well together.

Basically what it boils down to for me is, I don't think holding onto Rondo is going to kill your ability to nab a good lottery pick next season, so why would you give up an extremely unique and valuable piece for spare parts?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Dre said:


> *Why are you so sure KG would leave in that situation Pay Ton*
> 
> But that's not going to happen. WTF does Ainge want with Boozer


Nah, lol.

I meant he wouldn't be back because we wouldn't want his old ass.

Unless he resigned for ****ing pennies.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Alright, enough with all this trade talk. It's making me sick to my stomach to hear that I wanna leave NY.


https://twitter.com/#!/carmeloanthony


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He can still play, and not for pennies either. If you deal Boozer who's your starter, Gibson? Are we sure Gibson is better at this point


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He can still play, and not for pennies either. If you deal Boozer who's your starter, Gibson? Are we sure Gibson is better at this point


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

But is it bbetter to be stuck in the middle or do a complete rebuild?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

BlakeJesus said:


> If I'm the Celtics there is just no way I move Rondo. Unless we're talking about a Rondo for Westbrook type of deal, I don't see anything worth doing. Rondo has his flaws, but so does every other player in the league. He doesn't have to be your "cornerstone" to be an integral building block for your franchise. Rondo makes everybody around him better, and that's a special piece of the puzzle during a rebuild. I can already see Rondo and Meyers Leonard meshing really well together.
> 
> Basically what it boils down to for me is, I don't think holding onto Rondo is going to kill your ability to nab a good lottery pick next season, so why would you give up an extremely unique and valuable piece for spare parts?


Because if Howard goes to Brook Jersey it will take 4-6 years to get back into the picture by which time a player that's 100% reliant on quickness would be past his expiration date. The reason to cash him out is that his value is at its apex and it's only going to crash from here as the vets leave and they have nothing but spare parts to replace them with. 

Ray Allen wants to remain in the northeast, but why choose Boston over New York or Brooklyn? Garnett doesn't want to end his career on a rebuilding squad, and every contender will be putting on a full court press to get him to come in as 6th man backup PF/C. Pierce and Rondo, by all reports, dislike one another, and once the other vets leave Pierce is going to ask management to deal him to a contender so that he can finish his career on a contender rather than the Back to the Future Celtics. So if it's over it's over and it's time for the franchise to move on and get value for him now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@WojYahooNBA: Portland's talks with Minnesota for Jamal Crawford are part of a 3-way scenario with Lakers, source says. Michael Beasley would go to LA.”


...


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I guess LAL have backed off their demand that they not add on any luxury tax.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That was a BS report fed by Minnesota


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Source close to situation says Knicks intrigued about a Dwight Howard deal, but says no way it includes Melo since James Dolan "loves him."


:weezy: Dolan needs to disappear.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@AlexKennedyNBA: Sources confirm: Lakers, Wolves and Blazers discussing three-team deal. Michael Beasley to LA, Jamal Crawford to MIN, Steve Blake to POR.”


...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who would the Lakers be giving up to acquire Beas in the 3-team trade?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, there we go. Would love it, though we'd have no backup PG. We'd still need to make a move. Get Ramon Sessions already.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If we don't give up a pick I'm all for it! We can then use one of our two firsts to snag Sessions.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That would be great for LA if they could get those two moves done. The West is still kind of wide open


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

has to be more to the portland/minnie deal otherwise they're giving up tpe which might impact the potential sessions move


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hope LA does this.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> The Bulls offered power forward Carlos Boozer and guard C.J. Watson, according to the Chicago Tribune, though the Lakers were not interested in Boozer's bloated contract (three more years, $47 million). Derrick Rose, last season's MVP, was not part of the conversation.
> 
> The Lakers countered by saying they would consider receiving at least two first-round picks, center Joakim Noah and another player believed to be Watson, according to a person familiar with the situation.
> 
> Neither team liked what the other proposed and the talks ended.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-lakers-fyi-20120314,0,4833653.story

You know what the Lakers asked for really isn't that bad. The picks are gonna be low and Gasol is still much better than Noah. Only thing is it would hurt losing Watson, but they could've looked at Arenas or AC Carter or somebody...you don't need a worldbeater to backup Rose.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Knicks4life said:


> :weezy: Dolan needs to drink bleach.


fixed


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Dre said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-lakers-fyi-20120314,0,4833653.story
> 
> You know what the Lakers asked for really isn't that bad. The picks are gonna be low and Gasol is still much better than Noah. Only thing is it would hurt losing Watson, but they could've looked at Arenas or AC Carter or somebody...you don't need a worldbeater to backup Rose.


The counter-offer wasn't terrible if both picks are the Bulls picks, but if they were insisting on the Charlotte pick it gets a little iffy. Remember that Gasol's in his thirties and may have already begun regressing and that it leaves them with a TON of money tied up in Gasol and Boozer.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Bogg said:


> and that it leaves them with a TON of money tied up in Gasol and Boozer.


Exactly why they shouldn't do it. That's the kind of shit that will **** up a franchise real quick.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not sure why the Lakers would want Noah though. Noah/Bynum is a weird frontcourt mix....I guess he's a decent trade chip, but Gasol is a pretty handy offensive player. Noah is not.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Not sure why the Lakers would want Noah though. Noah/Bynum is a weird frontcourt mix....I guess he's a decent trade chip, but Gasol is a pretty handy offensive player. Noah is not.


If their rockin kobe/beasley/bynum theres no reason for to be starting another player wanting to put up 14ish shots a game. Noahs a garbage man but at least he knows his role.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Tooeasy said:


> If their rockin kobe/beasley/bynum theres no reason for to be starting another player wanting to put up 14ish shots a game. Noahs a garbage man but at least he knows his role.


The supposition is that Beasley would be on the second unit.

It is also assumed that if the Lakers send Less Than Zero on his way, that Sessions would have to be part of another deal to bring him to L.A.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Jason Quick: If Blazers trade Felton they have a chance to make playoffs. Guy is a cancer and a crappy player. Bottom line. Period.





> Alex Raskin: Again, league sources are saying the #Nets won't trade Williams in light of the Howard story. They still think they can be competitive.


...


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

The Lakers are close to acquiring Michael Beasley in a three-way trade, according to a report from Mitch Lawrence of the New York Daily News.

The Wolves would acquire Jamal Crawford in the proposed trade, while the Blazers would receive Steve Blake.

Via New York Daily News


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Steve Blake for Michael Beasley?? Wow...


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

lakers stay winning...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Ben Rohrbach: Sources say every NBA team is shopping middling players and asking for too much in return


lol


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Dre said:


> lol


ha.. what a shocker


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Clippers exploring offers for Eric Bledsoe in return for a "big guard", multiple sources say.


@ESPNChrisPalmer


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Basel said:


> @ESPNChrisPalmer


Yes please! Jamal Crawford come to lob city


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bledsoe has actually looked pretty good lately. He did not do anything most of the year, but he's had some good games of late.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

eric bledsoe could become the next kyle lowry...or the next marcus banks...


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Diable said:


> Bledsoe has actually looked pretty good lately. He did not do anything most of the year, but he's had some good games of late.


Yes I love bledsoe game but he's not going to get the pt with Chris Paul and mo Williams running the point. Plus need a legit sg


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

The Clippers better not **** this trade.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@WojYahooNBA: Portland and New Jersey are engaged in advanced talks on a deal that would send Gerald Wallace to the Nets, a league source tells Y!”


...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

You are fast, was just about to post this. ^^^


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

It's my day off. 
:laugh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@WojYahooNBA: The Nets and Blazers are "close" on a deal for Gerald Wallace, two league sources tell Y!”


...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Blazers are trying to completely re-haul it appears. Seems like they're open to trading anyone except for Aldridge.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Jamal Crawford or Wesley mattress come to lob city


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@WojYahooNBA: Nets are close to sending Mehmet Okur, Shawne Williams and a protected 1st round pick to Portland for Gerald Wallace, league sources tell Y!”


...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I seriously forgot Mehmet Okur was still in the league. What happened to him? I haven't heard anything about him all season. Injured?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Hooray salary dumps!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@WojYahooNBA: The proposed 2012 draft pick the Nets would send to Blazers in Wallace deal would be protected only through the top 3 spots, sources tell Y!”


...


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Only top 3 protected for a player that can opt out after the year.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Basel said:


> I seriously forgot Mehmet Okur was still in the league. What happened to him? I haven't heard anything about him all season. Injured?


His back...he's actually thinking about retirement if it doesnt get better


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@WojYahooNBA: Blazers have reached agreement in principle to send Gerald Wallace to Nets for 2 players and protected 2012 1st-round pick, source tells Y!”


..,


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Bogg said:


> Hooray salary dumps!


Not a salary dump because there's no way Wallace wasn't going to opt out after the season they had. More like an admission of failure on the season, moving on from Gerald and they like that pick. 

I doubt this is enough to entice Deron to stay...and you gave up your 1st for it? Is this their only 1st?

So if Deron leaves you traded like a no. 8 pick for Gerald Wallace to lead you to 34 wins. That's the kind of stupid management that gets overlooked when a guy leaves town..how could you blame Deron when he's working for people that would do something like this.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

WTF is Billy King thinking, why give up a protected first round pick for Gereld Wallace?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If I'm Ainge I offer Rondo for Deron. The Nets can't say no and then it's just on Ainge to use the Celtic mystique to get him to stay. Deron is the one guy who doesn't need all the extra location/offcourt enticement...I think he just wants to win.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@WindhorstESPN: About to go up on http://t.co/HANspSq7: Lakers have agreed to a trade for Cavs point guard Ramon Sessions for a future draft pick.”


...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Finally. So where is the Beasley/Crawford/Blake move at


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes!! Finally a capable point!!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Dre said:


> If I'm Ainge I offer Rondo for Deron. The Nets can't say no and then it's just on Ainge to use the Celtic mystique to get him to stay. Deron is the one guy who doesn't need all the extra location/offcourt enticement...I think he just wants to win.


Celtic mystique only works if the team is good. And we're no longer good. I'd rather just keep the first rounder or two we'd have to part with for that one month rental.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

That opens up the Blake-Beasley trade


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hopefully.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dre said:


> If I'm Ainge I offer Rondo for Deron. The Nets can't say no and then it's just on Ainge to use the Celtic mystique to get him to stay. Deron is the one guy who doesn't need all the extra location/offcourt enticement...I think he just wants to win.


Yeah, I expect that after Danny read that he was on the phone to New Jersey offering Rondo, J-3, Moore and any necessary filler for Williams, so that the Nets can at least have a player that entertains paying customers for their move to Brooklyn. And then take a run at Josh Smith this summer when the Hawks will be ready to move him.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ric Bucher ‏ @RicBucher Close
Source: RJefferson for SJackson being discussed.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Dre said:


> If I'm Ainge I offer Rondo for Deron. The Nets can't say no and then it's just on Ainge to use the Celtic mystique to get him to stay. Deron is the one guy who doesn't need all the extra location/offcourt enticement...*I think he just wants to win.*


Boston's probably not the best choice then, no?

If I'm Deron I'm going to Dallas without thinking twice.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF are the Nets thinking?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> Boston's probably not the best choice then, no?
> 
> If I'm Deron I'm going to Dallas without thinking twice.


Meh. I was thinking they could sell him on a winning legacy and how it will just happen because they're the Celtics and they win


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Less than an hour to go and Beasley is still on the Wolves.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Keep in mind that only the trade deadline is at 3:00 p.m. EST.

A lot of trades that just make it to the FAX machine before 3:00 p.m. EST are not reported right away...so keep an eye on the news ticker for about 60 to 90 minutes after that for any possible last-second moves.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Come on clippers need to make a move


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

NOFX22 said:


> Come on clippers need to make a move


I am really shocked they haven't...haven't heard a peep out of them at all, except a little blurb about Jamel Crawford last night.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Pay Ton said:


> Boston's probably not the best choice then, no?
> 
> If I'm Deron I'm going to Dallas without thinking twice.


Depends, with Williams and a buttlod of cap space Boston can add some pieces around him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@SamAmicoFSO: Lakers "closing in" on trade for Michael Beasley, according to Western Conference GM.”


..


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Daniel Artest ‏ @TheRealDMArtest
> 
> I guess Ron is out of LA by tomorrow. So long Tinseltown.


Minnesowta bound?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@WojYahooNBA: As @SpearsNBAYahoo reports, Portland's traded Camby to Houston. Source tells Y! Rockets will send expiring deals and a 2nd round pick to POR”
> 
> “@WojYahooNBA: The Rockets will send Jonny Flynn and Hasheem Thabeet to the Blazers, source tells Y! Sports.”


..


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Dre said:


> Minnesowta bound?


I wouldn't move MWP for Beasley, not the way he is playing lately.

More likely Blake and the TPE (apparently, the Lakers cannot use Dallas no. 1 for trade bait).


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Fire sale in Portland??


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Fire sale in Portland??


When you lose to the Knicks by over 40, yes.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

WojYahooNBA Chris Kaman will likely stay with New Orleans past the trade deadline, league sources tell Y! Sports. No deal is imminent.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@WojYahooNBA: As part of the Ramon Sessions package, the Lakers sent Jason Kapono to Cleveland, league source tells Y! Sports.”


...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

.
.
.


> *Sam Amico* _@SamAmicoFSO_
> Western Conference GM now says Michael Beasley-to-Lakers "collapsing." So is @Mike_Bresnahan, and I trust him at least as much.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> @Mike_Bresnahan: Cleveland PG Ramon Sessions is on his way to L.A. but Beasley deal is falling apart rapidly...with very little time to put it back together.


Dammit.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> *Ken Berger* _@KBergCBS_
> Bobcats have no deals currently in place for Boris Diaw or D.J. Augustin, who've both been discussed with several teams, source says.


.
.
.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Bobcats need to make some deals. Have to get a first for Augustin and a second or a borderline prospect for Diaw, if they can.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> *Adrian Wojnarowski* _@WojYahooNBA_
> Guard Kirk Hinrich will be staying with the Atlanta Hawks, league source tells Y! Sports.


.
.
.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

> Alex Kennedy: The Los Angeles Lakers are still pursuing Michael Beasley, according to sources. Nothing is imminent, but talks haven't ended. Twitter


.
.
.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Good thing we got Ramon, hopefully we pull Bease too.

Dre's idea about swapping Deron for Rondo makes way too much sense (for both teams) to happen. The Celtics get a guy that can actually lead their team and the Nets get a pseudo "star" so that their fans have something to pretend to be excited about.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

> Chris Palmer: They're still working on Beasley. I don't know if 3 o'clock is a hard deadline.


.
.
.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

> Chris Haynes: Source is telling me that the "#Blazers are trying desperately to move Raymond Felton." They have called every team this morning.


.
.
.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

SpearsNBAYahoo Agents for Raymond Felton and Jamal Crawford expect clients to remain with Portland.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Luke said:


> The Celtics get a guy that can actually lead their team


To what?

Don't get me wrong, if it's Rondo a bag of chips for Williams then fine, but I wouldn't trade any draft picks for him. I'd rather trade Rondo for some better future assets anyway.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

**** you, Portland. There's a reason y'all are cursed.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Lakers just traded fisher for jordan hill to rockets and a first rond pick


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

The trade deadline has come and passed, let's see what deals got done at the very last minute...should be hearing everything within the next 60 to 90 minutes.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

WojYahooNBA: The Lakers have traded Derek Fisher to the Rockets for Jordan Hill and a first-round pick, league source tells Y! Sports. [via Twitter]


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Lakers just traded fisher for jordan hill to rockets and a first rond pick


Link?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow didn't think I'd see the day when Fisher was traded


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Got it.



> *Adrian Wojnarowski* _@WojYahooNBA_
> The Lakers have traded Derek Fisher to the Rockets for Jordan Hill and a first-round pick, league source tells Y! Sports.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

WOj on Twitter don't know how to link it


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

That's a shocker


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm assuming that means Blake is staying


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fisher traded for Jordan Hill? What? Didn't see that coming at all.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Knicks4life said:


> SpearsNBAYahoo Agents for Raymond Felton and Jamal Crawford expect clients to remain with Portland.


damn wanted jct in lob city


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Which also means no Beasley


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Floods said:


> To what?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, if it's Rondo a bag of chips for Williams then fine, but I wouldn't trade any draft picks for him.


Into the next era. It's not like you'll need a big three to surround Williams with to compete. Wait until the summer and try to nab Josh Smith and role players or something. If Utah can make it to the conference finals with Boozer and a bunch of white guys it can't be that difficult.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

I dont get it Twitter is blowing up like Hill for Fisher is what gonna make the Lakers win the NBA Championship...Wtf? Its Jordan Hill sure he is a solid young big but come on


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

WojYahooNBA: Let's fix this: The Lakers have traded Derek Fisher and a 2012 first-round pick (via Dallas) for Jordan Hill, league sources tell Y! [via Twitter]


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I think it's more of a blow up that Fisher was actually traded, I assumed I think like everyone else he was retiring a Laker


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

That Dallas pick is shaping up to be somewhere in the late teens. Why trade it for Jordan Hill?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

top 20 protected


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Adrian Wojnarowski ‏ @WojYahooNBA Reply Retweeted Favorite · Open
The Rockets will explore a buyout for Derek Fisher, but they do need point guard help with Kyle Lowry, sources tell Y! Sports.

That makes a lot more sense


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Luke said:


> Into the next era. It's not like you'll need a big three to surround Williams with to compete. Wait until the summer and try to nab Josh Smith and role players or something. If Utah can make it to the conference finals with Boozer and a bunch of white guys it can't be that difficult.


Josh Smith is a bonehead, I don't want him anywhere near my team.

Either way the Bulls and the Heat will be the class of the East for the forseeable future, so now's not the time to hastily reload. Take your time, build through the draft.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> *Ken Berger* _@KBergCBS_
> Celtics standing pat, unable to make a deal, league source says.





> *Sam Amico* _@SamAmicoFSO_
> Michael Beasley will remain a Timberwolf. And Ray Allen a Celtic. And, yes, JJ Hickson a King.


.
.
.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> *Marc Stein* _@ESPNSteinLine_
> Hearing that Milwaukee made strong late push for Hornets' Carl Landry but no deal could be consummated by 3 p.m. ET trade deadline


.
.
.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> *David Aldridge* _@daldridgetnt_
> Source: Wizards and Nuggets in serious talks on trade that would send Nene to DC for JaVale McGee and Nick Young...


Wow, if true.

Since we are well past the deadline, not sure how this would work...perhaps a FAX was sent in before 12:00 noon to secure the ongoing talks...


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

nick young to clippers, 3 team trade


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

And as soon as I post this, Young goes to the Clip Joint.

Amazing.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> *Sam Amico* _@SamAmicoFSO_
> Clippers were THIS close to obtaining Celtics G Ray Allen, says source close to team.


.
.
.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

For what!?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Would've had to be a three way. Bledsoe and a future 1st rounder in the 20s isn't at all attractive to the Celtics.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> *Ken Berger* _@KBergCBS_
> No more trades awaiting league approval that we don't already know about. Please gather your personal belongings and drive home safely.


The party is over.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Sooo happy we didn't get shipped off to the Sterlings - I would've hsted the Celtics forever


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> The Celtics don't have the option of standing pat. Their entire team is leaving in free agency.


So?


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> Sooo happy we didn't get shipped off to the Sterlings - I would've hsted the Celtics forever


Why he would had another chance at the ring?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dre said:


> So?


Huh?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Your team took the option they didn't have


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

NOFX22 said:


> Why he would had another chance at the ring?


Not really.

The Clippers aren't contenders.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Yeah, I was about to say...

...sorry to burst your bubble, NOFX.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Luke said:


> Not really.
> 
> The Clippers aren't contenders.


Clippers were 2nd in the west before the billups injury. Ray would have replaced billups production..so yes they would have been contenders. West wide open


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dre said:


> Your team took the option they didn't have


They attempted to deal both Pierce & Allen right up until the deadline, so I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------

